# Be Careful with your muzzleloader!!!!



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Did you guys hear about this kid shooting himself with his muzzleloader?!?!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=8075686

Don't know how it happened (my guess is he used the gun as a cane to push himself up off the ground and hit the trigger), but I've see some older muzzleloaders that were quite unstable.


----------

